# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Absolutely Fish Store - their planted tank



## Guest (Apr 29, 2003)

James Spink is the owner of this heavy planted tank. He works in Absolutely Fish store located in Clifton, New Jersey on rt.46. One of the best salt water fish stores in New Jersey. I was amazed when I saw such healthy Ammannia gracilis and decided to go back to the store, do a little interview, take some pictures and gain some tips. There is a salt water tank located right across from planted tank so excuse all the reflections on the pictures.

Specifications:
- ~130gallon acrylic custom made tank
- 2 x 5feet VHO lamps â 140watt each (~10,000K not sure)
- No reflector except DIY reflective material over Ammannia
- 20lbs CO2 injection w/ DIY reactor (~2-3 bubble/second)
- Wet/Dry 
- 80 Fahrenheit temp	
- PH ~6.6ppm
- KH 4 
- 50% weekly water changes
- 50/50 Flourite/regular gravel

- addition of K, Fe, NO3, Trace through 2part Kent fertilizer on weekly basis (Never did PMDD ferts). Never used phosphate addition.

- Root tabs or Jobe Sticks every 6 months

Some of his plants:

- Java Fern
- Echinodorus tennelus
- Micranthemum micranthemoides
- Vallisneria sp. 
- Ammannia Gracilis
- Eustralis Stellata
- Cryptocoryne Balansae
- Cryptocoryne Retrospiralis
- Crinum aquatica
- Hygrophila Salicifolia























































*James Spink himself*










Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2003)

James Spink is the owner of this heavy planted tank. He works in Absolutely Fish store located in Clifton, New Jersey on rt.46. One of the best salt water fish stores in New Jersey. I was amazed when I saw such healthy Ammannia gracilis and decided to go back to the store, do a little interview, take some pictures and gain some tips. There is a salt water tank located right across from planted tank so excuse all the reflections on the pictures.

Specifications:
- ~130gallon acrylic custom made tank
- 2 x 5feet VHO lamps â 140watt each (~10,000K not sure)
- No reflector except DIY reflective material over Ammannia
- 20lbs CO2 injection w/ DIY reactor (~2-3 bubble/second)
- Wet/Dry 
- 80 Fahrenheit temp	
- PH ~6.6ppm
- KH 4 
- 50% weekly water changes
- 50/50 Flourite/regular gravel

- addition of K, Fe, NO3, Trace through 2part Kent fertilizer on weekly basis (Never did PMDD ferts). Never used phosphate addition.

- Root tabs or Jobe Sticks every 6 months

Some of his plants:

- Java Fern
- Echinodorus tennelus
- Micranthemum micranthemoides
- Vallisneria sp. 
- Ammannia Gracilis
- Eustralis Stellata
- Cryptocoryne Balansae
- Cryptocoryne Retrospiralis
- Crinum aquatica
- Hygrophila Salicifolia























































*James Spink himself*










Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Great post Jay, man your wicked with that camera!
Very nice tank tank James, great job!


----------



## jolywoo (Mar 23, 2004)

thanks for posting those pics. everytime i'm in the area, i have to check out their planted tank. it gets better everytime i see it. its amazing how i never see much algea.

30gallon tank, 3.2 watts/g, eheim filter with co2


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

That's it. I'm ordering a new camera. You just walked up and took these pictures?!?!?
Oh .... I am so ordering a new camera.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> That's it. I'm ordering a new camera. You just walked up and took these pictures?!?!?
> Oh .... I am so ordering a new camera.


James,

I asked the owner of LFS and then talked to James Spink if he is willing to do a small interview. He was more then welcome and we have talked for an hour or so.

Your pictures are nice to begin with but yes, new camera will improve things









Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## Slappy (Mar 2, 2003)

Tell Mr. Spink to smile next time.


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

Beautiful tank and thanks for making the effort to share it with us. 

Regards,
Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## Hey You (May 22, 2003)

that tank ROCKS !!!!


----------

